# T-COM SPAM



## TimoNRW (10 Februar 2006)

Ich bekomme seit gestern jeweils immer wiederholend Anrufe von T-COM:

Technischer Kundendienst, Bandansage: Wir haben die von ihnen gewünschten Leistungen ausgeführt.Rückfragen bitte an 0800-3301000

Ich hab nichts bestellt und der Anruf kommt ja direkt aufs Mobiltelefon.

NR unterdrückt.

Komische Sache


----------



## SEP (10 Februar 2006)

0800 kostet vom Festnetz nix - ich würde mal dort anrufen und fragen.


----------



## TimoNRW (10 Februar 2006)

Hab ich gestern schon angerufen, es liegt nichts bei mir vor. Am Ende wollte er mir nur noch ein T-COM Tarif andrehen was ich aber ablehnte da GMX VOIP Flat.


----------

